# The Gate has a micro track



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

The Gate just opened their mini/micro car track...it looks sweet!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are there schedualed races planned? If so, what are their dates?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

The Gate's schedule can be found here:

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

There have been minis and micros out for practice but so far no actual races. I think the amb timing loop is in place and connected... just need the entrants.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rjvk said:


> www.clevelandcarpetracing.com
> 
> The Gate just opened their mini/micro car track...it looks sweet!


Thanks robk. We've had it up for a weeks, but as Andy noted, haven't run a race on it yet. I tooled around some with XMods, and the AE - 18th scale on-road car. Both were super fun. I think this little circuit could become an easy obsession. The plan is to get a little drivers' stand up, but not knowing how well attended our _Halloween Classic_ race would be (Oct, 24-26) we opted for a less 'permanent' initial build. Incidentally, we currently have 215 entries (and counting) for the _Classic_ this year!:woohoo: 

Anyone looking to check things out (be it the micro/mini track or the facility itself) is encouraged to stop out this Fri-Sat-Sun and see some of the best racing the region has to offer. 

E-mail me with any questions: [email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris >> The mini track looks nice how big is it?
Have a good weekend at the Halloween classic :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Chris >> The mini track looks nice how big is it?
> Have a good weekend at the Halloween classic :thumbsup:


Thanks, Bud. We're all pretty excited about the Classic this year. Despite the poor trends in on-road of late, it's looking like we'll have a packed house. We're real proud of that, and intend to deliver the best show yet. 

The mini track is 50x20 (+/-1)ft. It's pretty much a scale replica of its bigger brother (as you can see). The loop is indeed burried and the pipes are pretty forgiving. Like I said, after a few laps with the Xmods, I could certainly see why BRP (or the like) has such a strong following. Imagine, racing for hours, w/o having to turn a wrench or buy more tires. I think you're onto something here. 

Stop out when you have the chance.


----------

